# Heated Jacket from Milwaukee



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

If I'm working out in 10 degree weather, I just bust out my flannel lined overalls. They tend to keep me warm when nothing else will.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I've never had the need for a heated jacket at work. Much to the contrary, I tend to break a sweat from being too warm, then the dampness lets the chill set in.


Agreed, as long as you're hustling. But if you're doing something that keeps you relatively still (can't think of an example at the moment), a little supplementary heat would be nice.

Why don't you go ahead and try that 30# felt? I'll be particularly interested in how the button nailer works out for you. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Agreed, as long as you're hustling. But if you're doing something that keeps you relatively still (can't think of an example at the moment), a little supplementary heat would be nice.
> 
> Why don't you go ahead and try that 30# felt? I'll be particularly interested in how the button nailer works out for you. :laughing:


 Nice, I'd start a new fasion trend. "ghetto Michael Jackson":laughing:


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I got one just before Christmas. I was hoping it would put out more heat, especially on the highest setting. The jacket is well-made and the Red Lithium battery is an improvement over the original M12s. Just don't expect this to warm you up the way an electric blanket can.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Agreed, as long as you're hustling. But if you're doing something that keeps you relatively still (can't think of an example at the moment), a little supplementary heat would be nice.
> 
> Why don't you go ahead and try that 30# felt? I'll be particularly interested in how the button nailer works out for you. :laughing:


 If I have time to stand still, I have time to go get warm.

If I'm not standing still, I don't need to go get warm.

If I had a job where I had to stand still, in the cold, I'd get a different job. Just me though.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

if you work hard, you stay warm. no need for this jacket, maybe for en estimator who's not really working hard all day and he just goes in and out of the truck.

I just bought some Under Armor cold gear upper base layer yesterday, as some of my duofold stuff was getting holes in it. i'll try it out next cold job we have.

duofold also has a moisture wicking thermal pants/shirt out there that is half the price of the under armor. nike has it out there too, but not sure of their prices, 

i also stocked up on under armor moisture wicking socks. cotton socks in the winter make my feet cold because they get so much moisture around them and it freezes.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

"The human body maintains a basic minimum rate of heat production at about 250 Btu/hr during sleep, the heat equivalent of about 75 watts, and about 400 Btu/hr (120 watts) when awake but sedentary. As bodily activity increases, the rate of oxidation of food, with its attendant release of energy, must increase. The level of heat production for light work will be about 650 Btu/hr (190 watts), the extreme value for heavy work, about 2400 Btu/hr (700 watts)."

and the jacket puts out 3 W over 6 hours or some more for shorter periods.
I'm thinking
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimmick


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If I have time to stand still, I have time to go get warm.
> 
> If I'm not standing still, I don't need to go get warm.
> 
> If I had a job where I had to stand still, in the cold, I'd get a different job. Just me though.


Yup, just you, I had to install 40 window contacts when it was 10 below and windy...the worst part was after I ate lunch in the heated basement then had to go back to the cold. Brrrrrr.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Normally I would say that if your getting cold, do something productive and you will warm up...

But I have been stacking tower sections in the cold and your movement is limited to upper body most of the time. Perhaps the jacket would be useful then? 

It would be awesome if it had a Arizona desert setting on it. :furious:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you can get all this heated stuff..jackets, pants,a**less chaps in biker type gear


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I spent many years framing through the winter. Many days on pumpjacks, standing on metal planks as well. I never had a problem keeping anything warm, but my finger tips and toes. I'd venture a guess that a heated jacket would do nothing to warm the fingers and toes.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

It's too bad the initial reports are not more encouraging. I could use a jacket that kept me warm and would save me peeling off and then relayering when my activity level and the temperature level vary over the course of the day.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I'd venture a guess that a heated jacket would do nothing to warm the fingers and toes.


You'd be wrong. I saw a show on Discovery where they sat a guy in a freeze chamber with and without a heated vest and tracked the temperature of his extremities.

Without, in a very short time he had pain and discomfort in his fingers and toes, and the sensors backed that up.

With, he was happy as a clam for a ridiculous amount of time, and his hands & feet were toasty.

What happens is that as your core temperature decreases, the body begins to clamp down on blood circulation to the extremities in order to conserve heat and keep you alive. Keep the core temp up, everybody's happy and the pipes allow full circulation to the full extent of the structure. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> You'd be wrong. I saw a show on Discovery where they sat a guy in a freeze chamber with and without a heated vest and tracked the temperature of his extremities.
> 
> Without, in a very short time he had pain and discomfort in his fingers and toes, and the sensors backed that up.
> 
> ...


So, when I'm sweating through two or three layers of clothes and my fingers and toes are numb, it's not because I'm standing on a metal walk plank with the wind circulating under it, while holding onto a metal gun with fingerless gloves?:blink:


I better go pick me up a cordless jacket then.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> So, when I'm sweating through two or three layers of clothes and my fingers and toes are numb, it's not because I'm standing on a metal walk plank with the wind circulating under it, while holding onto a metal gun with fingerless gloves?:blink:


Obviously if you're literally sweating, the cold is too intense for your lukewarm thin blue blood to keep up. :laughing:

Maybe you should look into a booster pump to go along with the jacket.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

kinda like when you go fishing off the coast in january on those boats whith the heated rails,one hand on the rail and one on your blackberry brandy bottle....warm as toast:thumbup:


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

Got to test the jacket out today. 25 degress and windy, on top of a cedar pergola in the snow and it worked great. It's not extremly hot but it keeps you at a constant temperature. What makes it better than carharts or big smiths is that you get more warmth from a smaller coat.


----------

